# King Mackerel West Indies Salad



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

When you think of kings, you probably think of oily, mercury filled, fishy tasting fish. You probably don't think of them as delicious like I do. With crab meat upwards of $25 a pound in some places, king mackerel is the perfect substitute. I keep 1-2 kings per season and they last me all year making West Indies Salad. It's best to keep the king frozen until you are ready to make a batch, then just unthaw however much you plan on preparing.

Boil your king mackerel filets like you would a crab until it comes apart with a fork, I like to add a teeny bit of horseradish and a little bit of minced garlic to my crab boil. Mash up king meat to look like crab meat. Dice up 1 large onion, and put half of it in the bottom of a large bowl. Add 1-1.5lbs king. Add rest of onion on top. Put salt and pepper on top to your liking. Add 4oz vegetable oil, 3-4oz apple cider vinegar, and 4oz ICE cold water. Cover with plastic wrap and let marinate in refrigerator over night. Uncover the next day, mix up, and enjoy. I like mine on townhouse rectangular crackers.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

What kind of crab boil Seasoning do you use?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I like to use the zatarans in a bag that looks like tiny beads, but the ole bay in a bottle works great also.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yep, I never thought I would like boiled fish until I tried boiled king dipped in butter, years ago.


----------

